# Local storage full in Lightroom CC 3.3



## palmeak

I am getting message that my local storage, for storing copies of originals,  is full when using Lightroom CC 3.3
I am using 2tb external drive that has 1tb free space

It was working fine until I installed the latest update this morning.


----------



## clee01l

How much free space is available in the Prin=Mary disk drive (MacIntosh HD)?    Lightroom uses working story as a staging area for intermediate files.   Fill that up and MacOS runs out of  local (working) storage before Lightroom can write the local copy to the EHD. 

Also if Working storage is full,  some apps don't release their shareof wothking storage ("/TEMP") until you reboot MacOS.


----------



## palmeak

Hi,  I got over 100gb on mac hd


----------



## clee01l

palmeak said:


> Hi, I got over 100gb on mac hd



Did you try rebooting and trying the import again? Another thing to consider is MacOS Security/ Permissions Could These have changed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde

palmeak said:


> I am getting message that my local storage, for storing copies of originals,  is full when using Lightroom CC 3.3
> I am using 2tb external drive that has 1tb free space
> 
> It was working fine until I installed the latest update this morning.


Have you checked the Preferences>Local Storage tab to make sure that the location for storing local originals is still pointing to the external HD, and has not reverted to the system drive?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I suspect this bug: https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-3-3-storage-location-on-nas


----------



## clee01l

Victoria Bampton said:


> I suspect this bug: https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-3-3-storage-location-on-nas



You may be right. The OP only specified external drive. A NAS is not exactly the same thing, but non professionals might not know the difference. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palmeak

Hello thank you for help, I tried Different drive, same msg that it’s full, even though 4 tb free.
i am going to turn off local storage and use LRC to save on disk. Although at moment can’t get rid of the disk
full msg even though I have turned off local storage.


----------



## clee01l

palmeak said:


> Hello thank you for help, I tried Different drive, same msg that it’s full, even though 4 tb free.
> i am going to turn off local storage and use LRC to save on disk. Although at moment can’t get rid of the disk
> full msg even though I have turned off local storage.


And you are sure your target is not on a NAS?


----------



## palmeak

The target drive is a USB attached portable drive. Target is exactly same as I have previously used with no problem


----------



## Victoria Bampton

It might be simpler just to roll back to 3.2 for now, while they fix that error. There were a couple of people on that bug thread who seem to be on normal external drives too.


----------

